# Raked/Staggered Lowering Springs?



## Wob (Dec 2, 2010)

Anyone do a rake with their car? The guy I bought mine from had cut springs all around and likely dropped it 3" or so on my 65 TC. I liked it a bit but I would rather raise it a bit for better tire clearance but get a bit of a rake to it. Maybe either a 1-2" drop in the front and a 0-1" drop in the back.

Any pics or thoughts from your own experiences? Looking at the OPGI lowering springs. 

Thanks
Rob


----------



## harp (Jun 22, 2009)

i bought the 1" lowering springs all around and it actually brought the car up because the old springs were so sagged out. with kyb gasadjust shocks the ride is so much better, bumps curves no problem


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I used wagon springs in the back and Hotchkis front 1" drop springs in the front. Nice rake, I love it. Mine is the red car.


----------

